# Word of the Day - Arcane



## debodun (Jul 9, 2021)

Arcane (adjective) - mysterious or secret, obscure, understood by only a small number of people with a specialized knowledge or interest.

Many of the court’s unanimous decisions involve _arcane _legal issues.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

When I was a young child I belonged to a secret clubhouse, and being all girls it was arcane.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

I had thought that the word, _arcane,
(other than being mysterious, to most people who wouldn't have any experience with it)_

referred also to something with lots of details,
and
that was started extremely *long ago*,

and that therefore in addition, might be less appropriate or needed or applicable, now in present times, or in any current situation.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I had thought that the word, _arcane,
> (other than being mysterious, to most people who wouldn't have any experience with it)_
> 
> referred also to something with lots of details,
> ...


Say what?  

You sound like a professor this morning, Kaila! LOL!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

The wordings in the definitions of some dictionaries,
are so *arcane*,
that they don't add much understanding of the words being defined! 

Some of my own wordings, might also sometimes borderline on the _arcane.
_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> The wordings in the definitions of some dictionaries,
> are so *arcane*,
> that they don't add much understanding of the words being defined!
> 
> ...


Taking this moment to wish you a wonderfully relaxing and enjoyable weekend ahead, Kaila, and there's nothing arcane about that!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> understood by only a small number of people


Not _my fault! _


----------



## RubyK (Jul 9, 2021)

Gregg shorthand, which I learned in high school, is now an arcane method of taking dictation.


@debodun ~ Is your avatar a potato?​


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2021)

An apple


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Gregg shorthand, which I learned in high school, is now an arcane method of taking dictation.


Could you still use that, if you wanted to; 
for example at a doctor appointment, or even listening to info on TV?

I'm curious if it is a very good system, and also curious if people can remember it, many years later.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 10, 2021)

@Kaila ~ I can remember very little shorthand. It is a good system but outdated now. Electronics have taken over.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> When I was a young child I belonged to a secret clubhouse, and being all girls it was arcane.


In the ultra strict Catholic school that I attended, we all had a common bond. We had all experienced our cane. (arcane)
Those bloody sadistic priests loved using it on small boys. It got their rocks off, don't you know?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> In the ultra strict Catholic school that I attended, we all had a common bond. We had all experienced our cane. (arcane)
> Those bloody sadistic priests loved using it on small boys. It got their rocks off, don't you know?


I don't know, but it's unfortunate a few behind the cane didn't get the cane back in spades.


----------

